# Hand Plane Craigslist Score -Lie Nielsen



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

I've recently started getting into hand plans and have purchased a few wood river plans from Woodcraft. Today I picked a Lie Nielson 60 1/2 low angel block plane, a Stanley 92 shoulder plane and a Stanley flat bottom spoke shave on Criagslist for $90! I can't wait to sharpen the Lie Nielson and use it tomorrow.

I'm super excited!
-Jeremy


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

You suck big time.

Most of us NEVER score on C list.


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

I check everyday for hand planes, I've never seen a L.N. plane on the Houston Craigslist before.


----------



## Fettler (Dec 6, 2012)

How does it feel to receive stolen property XD

j/k, i'm just jealous.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

The 92 is worth at the least what you spent on everything.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

That definitely deserves a "You suck"


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

+1 the "you suck" sentiment! 

Nice score.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep, paid for the #92, the others were Free! You suck? (Nice score)


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Now that a CL Score, congrats…enjoy!


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

You suck, suck, suck. The only LNs that I see on CL are priced within 10% of retail.

Okay, now that my 15 seconds of jealousy are over, congrats on the find!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I saw a LN plane on my local Craigslist, just once. The seller knew what they were worth, so no crazy deals to be had there. (sigh)


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

That is incredible. You are going to love that block plane. I was just lecturing my wife the other day about how awesome that block plane was and that it was worth every dime I spent on it. Awesome find!


----------



## dpetrzelka (Feb 4, 2014)

wonderful find - that block plane will serve you well.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Wish I could find a deal like that!


----------

